# Details on the Playoff Tiebreakers



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Tiebreaker Info​Two-Team Tiebreaker
1. Better record in head-to-head games
2. Higher winning percentage in conference games
3. Higher winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
4. Higher winning percentage against playoff teams in own conference
5. Higher winning percentage against playoff teams in opposite conference
6. Higher point differential between points scored and points allowed

Three-Team Tiebreaker
1. Best head-to-head winning percentage among all teams tied
2. Highest winning percentage in conference games
3. Highest winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
4. Highest winning percentage against playoff teams in own conference
5. Highest point differential between points scored and points allowed


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

As of the Morning of March 31, 2005

Nuggets Current head-to-head records
Timberwolves: won 1, lost 2 with 1 game remaining
Grizzlies: won 2 with 2 games remaining
Kings: won 1, lost 2 series is complete
Rockets: won 1, lost 1 with 1 game remaining
Lakers: won 2, lost 2 series is complete

Conference records
Nuggets:18-22
Timberwolves: 23-19
Grizzlies: 25-19
Kings: 23-21
Rockets: 26-16
Lakers: 20-20

Right now the Nuggets have the tiebreaker on the Grizzlies, but must win at least 1 of their last 2 head-to-head meetings. The Timberwolves are a different story, because if they keep winning, they will most likely have the second tie breaker.


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

Nuggets are kinda behind the 8-ball as of right now. That conference record hurts. Of course, there's many more conference game to be played.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

WSU151 said:


> Nuggets are kinda behind the 8-ball as of right now. That conference record hurts. Of course, there's many more conference game to be played.


Well, that is only the case if the Nuggets don't keep winning.


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Well, that is only the case if the Nuggets don't keep winning.


Right, I thought about that after I finished my initial thought. If the Nuggets keep winning, who knows what playoff tiebreaker they'll need.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

WSU151 said:


> Right, I thought about that after I finished my initial thought. If the Nuggets keep winning, who knows what playoff tiebreaker they'll need.


If they keep winning they shouldn't need any tie breakers. If it does come down to tie breakers, they'd probably lose out to Minnesota but they only need to win one of the remaining two games against Memphis (including one in Denver) to clinch the season series against them.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

As of the Morning of April 6, 2005

Nuggets Current head-to-head records
Timberwolves: won 1, lost 2 with 1 game remaining
Grizzlies: won 3 with 1 games remaining
Kings: won 1, lost 2 series is complete
Rockets: won 1, lost 1 with 1 game remaining

Conference records
Nuggets:21-22
Timberwolves: 25-20
Grizzlies: 26-20
Kings: 24-22
Rockets: 26-19

Nuggets own the tiebreaker on the Grizzlies. The Timberwolves are a different story, because if they keep winning, they will most likely have the second tie breaker. Looking up the standings, the Nuggets need to win the game against the Rockets to gain that tie breaker.


----------

